# Carver PHT 16



## Kwietsch (28. April 2018)

Da fällt mir doch heute ein weiteres 16 Zoll ins Haus.
Carver PHT 16. Basis 8,7kg :-( dafür aber nahezu für nix erworben und alles in wirklich sehr gutem Zustand.

Das muss in den nächsten 1,5 bis 2 Jahren fürs Patenkind abspecken und technisch besser werden.

Ich hab mal die üblichen Verdächtigen im Blick.

Erst mal durchschauen, bei Sattelstütze und Sattel geht noch was. Vorbau. Lenker ist mit 200g in Alu nicht ganz daneben.

Gabel muss ich mal wiegen, Kettenkasten weg. Reifen und Schläuche.

Bremsen sehen auch schwer aus und könnten leichter zu bedienen sein.

Langeweile kommt nicht auf...


----------



## joglo (30. April 2018)

Also bei dem Ding (aber auch beim Cube160) würde mich noch mehr als das Übergewicht die Rücktrittbremse stören.
Ergonomisch fürs Treten lernen und Anfahren absolut hinderlich...
Wenn Du das anpackst, dann schmeiß doch den ganzen Krempel (Nabe hinten, Kurbel usw. raus), und bastel ne zweite Bremse dran (muss ja net gleich eine Scheibe sein ;-))


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kwietsch (30. April 2018)

joglo schrieb:


> Also bei dem Ding (aber auch beim Cube160) würde mich noch mehr als das Übergewicht die Rücktrittbremse stören.
> Ergonomisch fürs Treten lernen und Anfahren absolut hinderlich...
> Wenn Du das anpackst, dann schmeiß doch den ganzen Krempel (Nabe hinten, Kurbel usw. raus), und bastel ne zweite Bremse dran (muss ja net gleich eine Scheibe sein ;-))



Unser Carver hat Freilauf und 2 Bremsen. Scheint unterschiedliche Modelle zu geben. Sonst hätte ich es nicht genommen, naja vielleicht doch, Freilaufnaben hab ich noch 2 von Woom rumfliegen ;-)


----------



## joglo (30. April 2018)

Kwietsch schrieb:


> Unser Carver hat Freilauf und 2 Bremsen. Scheint unterschiedliche Modelle zu geben. Sonst hätte ich es nicht genommen, naja vielleicht doch, Freilaufnaben hab ich noch 2 von Woom rumfliegen ;-)



Ahh, hört sich schon besser an, habe gerade nochmals Google bemüht, scheint komisch bei den 16er von Carver zu sein, laut Bilder und Angaben hat ihr aktuelles 16er http://www.carver.de/produkte/bikes/show/strict-16/ V-Brakes aber auch Rücktritt...

Wenn Du das Problem schon mal nicht hast, dann ist bestimmt aber trotzdem Innenlager/Kurbel Gewichtsmäßig zu prüfen (Prowheel steel...).
Über den Kettenkasten brauchen wir nicht zu diskuttieren, oder?


----------



## Kwietsch (30. April 2018)

joglo schrieb:


> Wenn Du das Problem schon mal nicht hast, dann ist bestimmt aber trotzdem Innenlager/Kurbel Gewichtsmäßig zu prüfen (Prowheel steel...).
> Über den Kettenkasten brauchen wir nicht zu diskuttieren, oder?



Na klar, Kurbel von Kubikes oder so geplant, Kenda Small Block 8, Vorbau ist ein Trümmer der weg kann. Lenker bleibt oder China Carbon. Mal sehen. Die Prowheel ist schwer und grenzwertig lang.

Da ich bei Töchterchens Rad die Kohle rausgehauen hab, wird das hier ein Budget Aufbau. 

Bremsen keine Scheibe...vermutlich SRAM SD 3 oder 5 mit Speed Dial 7 Hebel.
China Sättel hab ich noch 2 gekürzte auf Halde, Innenlager und Lenkkopflager sollten auch noch da sein. M Wave Stützen fliegen auch noch unterschiedliche Längen rum.

Laufräder bleiben.


----------



## Kwietsch (4. Mai 2018)

Bestellungen raus:
Kenda Smallblock 8 2x
Kenda Leichtschlauch 2x
Kubikes Kurbel 28T
Tektro M730 v/h
Avid Speed Dial 7 2x
Slick Wire Züge 2x
China Vorbau (Wake, um die 120g und etwas kürzer)
China Sattelklemme

In der Bastelkiste sind noch M Wave Stütze und China Spider Sattel vorhanden, ebenso noch ein Steuersatz.
Beim Innenlager schau ich erst, wenn die Kurbel da ist...

Design weiß ich noch gar nicht, ob überhaupt was gemacht wird. Muss aufs Budget achten.


----------



## Kwietsch (5. Mai 2018)

Uuuuuuund...reingefallen.
1Zoll Gabel, 30er Steuerrohr.

Steuersatz also noch bestellen und beim Vorbau auf die Suche gehen...


----------



## Kwietsch (8. Mai 2018)

Mal wieder bissi mit mir selbst sprechen 
Nee, soll ja Doku sein.

Kettenschutz ist weg. Paar Gramm weniger.

Kenda irgendwas in breit und schwer gegen Kenda Smallblock und leichte Schläuche getauscht, über 300g eingespart.
Tektro M730 montiert, weitere 100g weg und Performance gewonnen. Die Avid Speed Dial Bremsgriffe gegen die originalen Teile war keine Reduzierung des Gewichts, aber Komfort/Performance gewonnen allemal.

Die Kubikes Kurbel gegen die Prowheel Steel bring auch noch einiges (nicht gewogen), allerdings hab ich hier ein Problem, gerade Kurbelarme gegen gekröpfte, also muss noch ein neues Innenlager her, um den Q Faktor wenigstens zu halten. Mist. Das war anders geplant.

Pedale gegen die Lixada (sind die gleichen wie die gern genommenen Promend aus China) getauscht.

Am der Steuerzentrale werde ich es mit einer Reduzierhülse versuchen. Mal sehen.

Sattel durfte ich auf Geheiß der jetzigen Fahrerin nicht tauschen, wären nochmal 100g gewesen. Was solls, das mache ich später wenn es an die Cousine weitergegeben wird.

Irgendwann die Tage mache ich dann auch mal Bilder und hänge das komplette Bike an die Waage.


----------



## joglo (8. Mai 2018)

ja bitte, mach doch mal ein paar Bilder.
Interessant ist der Umbau allemal, weil man ja oft den Kompromiss zwischen perfekt und überschaubarern Aufwand suchen muss.


----------



## giant_r (8. Mai 2018)

bbiillddeerr!!
danke


----------



## Kwietsch (8. Mai 2018)

Also hier die ersten schnellen Bilder vom aktuellen Stand.

Der hintere Reifen ploppte wie von allein in den richtigen Sitz. Vorne kämpfe ich noch, der eiert, aber bisher hab ich das noch immer hinbekommen.

Bremse hinten ist drin und bei der Einstellung muss ich mir mal selbst auf die Schulter klopfen. Naja, Neuteile eben.

Kurbel und Pedale sind drauf, aber ein kürzeres Innenlager muss her.

Das Farbkonzept ist das meiner Tochter, die sucht aus vorhandenen Teilen aus. Roter Griff rechts, geLb links (am anderen Rad ist statt Rot oRange verbaut)

Ich hoffe morgen kommt der Steuersatz und ich schaffe es, die vordere Bremse fertig zu machen.

Zwischen Arbeit, GaLa Bau und Vorbereitung des 4. Geburtstags bleibt gerade weniger Zeit als üblich für mein Fahrrad Hobby.

Ach ja, der Keller...Baustelle bis mindestens 2020.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kwietsch (8. Mai 2018)

joglo schrieb:


> Kompromiss zwischen perfekt und überschaubarern Aufwand suchen muss.



Beim Commencal gab es kaum Kompromisse. Hoffe meine Frau findet die Rechnungen nie


----------



## Kwietsch (10. Mai 2018)

Zusammengebaut isses. Auf das 103er Innenlager warte ich noch. Kofferwaage zeigt 7,25kg.

Details folgen


----------



## Kwietsch (10. Mai 2018)

So, bis auf das Innenlager für weniger Q ist alles da.
Ich hab noch nen leichteren Lenker in der Kiste gefunden, so dass jetzt 7,2 kg stehen, ein paar Gramm wird das Innenlager noch bringen und die Sattelstütze geht auch noch leichter. Die M-Wave braucht aber etwas mehr Sattelhöhe, daher kommt die später. Das ging viel zu schnell. 

Ganz klar, es ist meine Tochter. „Papa jetzt hab ich 2 Räder!“ „nö, das ist für Deine Cousine!“ „Ja, in 2 Jahren, bis dahin ist das meins, Du und Mama Ihr habt ja auch viele Räder!“


----------



## Kwietsch (11. Mai 2018)

Innenlager 103mm ist da. Q Faktor 148mm. Nicht die Offenbarung aber ok.

Habe fertig!


----------

